# come far partire qualsiasi script all'avvio

## idonda

ho letto la documentazione sul mirror del rsync e ho visto lo script per aggiornare automaticamente il portage...

premesso che non ho mai fatto scripts e non so come avviarli, vorrei capire dove e come mettere un qualsiasi script per renderlo avviabile al boot ed in modo che funzioni sempre... unoscript com quello dell'aggiornamento di portage, dovrebbefunzionare ad ogni intervallo di tempo...ma come mi chiedo?

e sempre in tema di mirror rsync, dove si mette lo script perl per la verifica degli abusers?... e come si avvia? e come fa a funzionare sempre?

ringrazio anticipatamente.

----------

## federico

La tua soluzione e' divisa in due parti.

All'avvio i servizi vengono avviati tramite programmi di avvio che si trovano sotto /etc/init.d

Per lanciare quei programmi devi sym linkarli nei varii runlevel, a seconda di quando ti interessa che partano.

Puoi facilitare questa cosa col comando rc-update; ad esempio rc-update add tuoprogrammasottoinitd default fara' si che questo si avvii al boot del pc.

Per quello che riguarda invece l'esecuzione dei programmi a scadenze di tempo determinato a macchina gia' avviata quello che ti serve e' "cron" ; per il suo utilizzo ti rimando alla documentazione e ai post presenti sul forum.

Fede

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *federico wrote:*   

> Per quello che riguarda invece l'esecuzione dei programmi a scadenze di tempo determinato a macchina gia' avviata quello che ti serve e' "cron" ; per il suo utilizzo ti rimando alla documentazione e ai post presenti sul forum.

 

Questo serve piu' che altro sulle macchine che sono sempre accese

----------

## federico

Immagino che sia il suo caso, se ho capito bene vuole provare a fare un mirror di portage on line, giusto?

----------

## fabius

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Questo serve piu' che altro sulle macchine che sono sempre accese

 

Alcune varianti di cron, come fcron, gestiscono anche il caso in cui la macchina è spenta ovvero eseguono il job la volta successiva che viene accesa

----------

## gutter

 *fabius wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Alcune varianti di cron, come fcron, gestiscono anche il caso in cui la macchina è spenta ovvero eseguono il job la volta successiva che viene accesa

 

In questo caso è possibile usare anacron:

```

*  sys-process/anacron

      Latest version available: 2.3

      Latest version installed: 2.3

      Size of downloaded files: 23 kB

      Homepage:    http://anacron.sourceforge.net/

      Description: a periodic command scheduler

      License:     as-is

```

----------

## fabius

 *gutter wrote:*   

> In questo caso è possibile usare anacron:

 

anche, dipende dalle preferenze  :Smile: 

----------

## gutter

 *fabius wrote:*   

> 
> 
> anche, dipende dalle preferenze 

 

Questo senza dubbio  :Wink: 

/me usa cron/anacron  :Very Happy: 

----------

## idonda

quindi lo script per il sync automatico lo devo far riavviare con cron!

----------

## gutter

 *idonda wrote:*   

> quindi lo script per il sync automatico lo devo far riavviare con cron!

 

Si, lo puoi anche fare.

----------

## idonda

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *idonda wrote:*   quindi lo script per il sync automatico lo devo far riavviare con cron! 
> 
> Si, lo puoi anche fare.

 

ok cioè c'è un modo migliore?...

cmq mi leggo la documentazione per cron

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

mettere emerge sync al boot e' male.

1. ti inchioda la macchina (il disco) al boot, rendendolo una pena.

2. e se riavvii 3-4 volte in un giorno? synchi altrettante volte? nononono. e' bonton non syncare piu di una volta al giorno.

la soluzione e' 

```
echo '#! /bin/sh' > /etc/cron.daily/sync

echo '/usr/bin/emerge sync 2>/dev/null 1>/dev/null' >> /etc/cron.daily/sync

chmod u+x /etc/cron.daily/sync
```

----------

## idonda

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> mettere emerge sync al boot e' male.
> 
> 1. ti inchioda la macchina (il disco) al boot, rendendolo una pena.
> 
> 2. e se riavvii 3-4 volte in un giorno? synchi altrettante volte? nononono. e' bonton non syncare piu di una volta al giorno.
> ...

 

di questa sintassi non ho capito nulla perchè ancora non ho letto la doc di cron. comuqnue io lascio la mia macchina sempre up perchè mi serve per bypassare wireless lan non sicure all'università, fare server delle foto e di files...

comunque ripeto mi do un occhiata a cron e poi magari riesco a dare un sync al giorno com'è giusto.. tra l'altro così il server mi fa da mirror per il portatile.

----------

